# How long do futon mattresses last?



## anomaly13 (Dec 28, 2007)

When used as a bed and not being folded how long can I expect one to last?


----------



## Chloe&Coop'sMom (Mar 11, 2007)

I think it would vary greatly, depending on the mattress. Some futon mattresses are really thin and just 'stuffed' while others are expensive and innerspring...


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

A high-quality, well-made cotton futon will last a long time. DH and I have been sleeping on ours since 1999, and it's still in great shape. They do tend to get firmer with time, but if you like a firm bed like we do, that'll be fine. We turn ours regularly, and steam clean it a few times a year, and then drag it out onto the lawn on a sunny day to dry and air. (Put it on cinderblocks or something similar, while it's drying, to get airflow underneath.) I expect ours to last at least another ten years. (Ours is not innerspring. I don't think it's a true futon if it is.) A wool topper will also prolong the life of the futon, as will waterproof protection if you have small children or pets.

Cheap futons won't last long at all, and will be very uncomfortable after only a few years, because the stuffing will shift around. My old roommate and I bought one cheap when we were just out of college. I slept on it for a few months and it was shot.

I highly recommend White Lotus futons. All our mattresses are white lotus futons, and they're the best futons in the business, I think. And no, I'm not affiliated at all.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

We have a gold bond wool wrap futon and its holding up great. It is VERY firm though.


----------



## anomaly13 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for all you responses and reccomendations. Dh and I prefer firm, he prefers very firm, but this bed will be for our sons'. For some reason I think the firmer a mattress is the longer it will last, not sure why I think that. I think the kiddos would do fine with a firm mattress, and I think they are better for your back.

Anyway we are looking at both futons and latex mattresses, full size, trying to find the best warranty, quality, comfort for our budget. We will be putting it on a platform frame, hopefully homemade. We may eventually get a bunk bed that can also be two separte beds with full on bottom/twin on top, as we are expecting our third in April. So we have a few months to research and build.

Thanks again and keep it comming.


----------



## DallasMomAgain (May 23, 2011)

am also in search of a non-toxic futon/mattress for my son.

Which one did you buy finally?

Thanks.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

I had two futons that both molded quickly and got flat and hard. (seriously tortured me through 2 pregnancies!) I am not a fan of them at all. I find natural latex to be far more incredibly comfortable and more dust mite/mold resistant.


----------

